# GA-990XA-UD3 Issues/no boot



## mechtech (Sep 4, 2011)

Cold boot issues, restart issues, no boot, no post issues, etc.

System Gigabyte GA-990xa-ud3, powercolor 6850, g.skill ddr3-1866 GB kit, 500W seasonic, WD black 640gb, amd 955be

OK so my old system was basically the same, Upgraded the mobo, ram and video card. 

So problem, booted ok first few times, then restarted and nothing, no beeps, no post. Cleared CMOS , got into BIOS, exited no boot.

So basically 8/10 times no beep, no boot, no post. 1/10 times, 1 beep, get BIOS screen, and no boot, 1/10, boots normally.

Trouble shooting, updated the BIOS, if anything it made it worse, tried, default bios settings, optimal settings, and fail safe settings and custom settings, all the same thing.

When it does boot it funtions normally, restart it and it goes cold boot with nothing. When it was running, I ran prime95 for 12 hours CPU test, everything passed.

Booted to memtest86 (not +) ran over night, said passed, however the blue memtest screen had garbled text all alover the screen.

So I think after prime 95 I can rule out the CPU? so its down to the Ram, mobo and video card for the grief? I am going to try putting in my 4850 in the morning and trying that. Could the CPU still be a culprit? I tried setting teh ram manually to 1333, with a bump to 1.55V and still the same thing.
Need some serious help, getting close to teh 30 day return date.

Thanks


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 4, 2011)

What is the recommended volts for your memory, my 990fx-ud5 defaults to 1.5v which is a little to low for my kit and I was having trouble getting it started.

The other problem I had was when setting defaults or optimized setting the bios was setting IDE mode to RAID instead of AHCI.  Check that.  With it set to raid my single hdd tries to boot windows and crashes every time.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you have any luck.

BTW I am having fun with my new UD5.  Got my 1090 to 4.2ghz so far


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 4, 2011)

I would just RMA the board...


----------



## mechtech (Sep 4, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> What is the recommended volts for your memory, my 990fx-ud5 defaults to 1.5v which is a little to low for my kit and I was having trouble getting it started.
> 
> The other problem I had was when setting defaults or optimized setting the bios was setting IDE mode to RAID instead of AHCI.  Check that.  With it set to raid my single hdd tries to boot windows and crashes every time.



I have my sata contrlloer set to ide.  I tried upping the ram voltage to 1.55v same thing, and the ram is  rated for  1.5v


----------



## kkovaru (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Mechtech,

I'm also attempting to install my GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 today to no avail. 

I cannot get it to post, no video signal, usb power, or beeping.

Please advise if you have any tips or tricks that you may have learned dealing with this mobo to make it post!


You're not alone with this board! Good luck.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2011)

Same issues here on an M5A97 Evo. Must pull power enter bios, put in previous values, save & exit and bam post and able to boot no issues.


----------



## mechtech (Sep 4, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Same issues here on an M5A97 Evo. Must pull power enter bios, put in previous values, save & exit and bam post and able to boot no issues.



Any specific values?

I have pulled the power several times to clear the bios, and have tried, fail safe options, optimized values, default values and custom values with the same thing.

I have a 955BE, powercolor radeon 6850, g.skill 8GB kit at 1333 (F3-14900CL9-8GBXL), and a liteon dvdrw iHAS424 Y, and WD black 640GB.

My old system was exactly the same except a 790GX giga mobo, HIS 4850, and 4GB of Ram.

It booted twice in a row now, making things more difficult to trouble shoot.  It just passed 5 hours and 3 passed tests of memtest 86+ 4.20 with no errors.

I am really at a loss.  And also I find with bios F5 after the post screen it goes black and a cursor blinks for almost 10 seconds before loading OS.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 4, 2011)

before initial boot up of a new machine i reset the CMOS. try another power-supply, even run the machine without being in the case


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Sep 4, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> before initial boot up of a new machine i reset the CMOS. try another power-supply, even run the machine without being in the case



Yes try out of the case to rule out any shortages...maybe new Bulldozer optimized BIOS-es don't like old Deneb CPU!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 4, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Yes try out of the case to rule out any shortages...maybe new Bulldozer optimized BIOS-es don't like old Deneb CPU!!!



Dont have issues with the 970 Extreme 4 from AsRock with BE555 unlocked to 955 n that is a AM3+ Bulldozer Motherboard


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2011)

mechtech said:


> Any specific values?
> 
> I have pulled the power several times to clear the bios, and have tried, fail safe options, optimized values, default values and custom values with the same thing.
> 
> ...



Found my issue was me being a dumbass. BIOS not liking my dram timings in conjunction with core unlocking.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Found my issue was me being a dumbass. BIOS not liking my dram timings in conjunction with core unlocking.



did u run em at the rated timings?

My bros machine runs 1600 at 8-8-8-24 at 1.5V for the ram, which it was rated for and the CPU runs at 955 BE status


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> did u run em at the rated timings?
> 
> My bros machine runs 1600 at 8-8-8-24 at 1.5V for the ram, which it was rated for and the CPU runs at 955 BE status



1600 6-8-6-24 @ 1.65v and yes. Got it running at 1600 9-9-9-24 1.55v currently.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Sep 5, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1600 6-8-6-24 @ 1.65v and yes. Got it running at 1600 9-9-9-24 1.55v currently.



Ohhh what a loss...try disabling core unlocking or at least run'em @8-8-8-24
Are those sticks in the QVL???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Ohhh what a loss...try disabling core unlocking or at least run'em @8-8-8-24
> Are those sticks in the QVL???



Yup they are. but like I said, odds are its a weak IMC.


----------



## mechtech (Sep 6, 2011)

Well got my 2nd or 3rd CMOS checksum error, so I guess it's the mobo.

I reflashed down 1 version to F4 and I do have it up and running.  Ocassionally it hangs after the bios splash screen, and it seems to like to hang when it is restarted (shuts down but does not boot back up)

Memtest 86+ ran through 3 loops 0 errors and prime95 cpu burn ran 12 hours.  Just have to let the 6850 have a go at furmark to rule that out 100% and I guess RMA the mobo.

Hopefully it doesn't happen when/if I get a new one.


----------



## MasterBarti (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,
I've got the similar issue. When i turn my pc on it works perfect but sometimes when i restart it, my monitor turn off and there is no beep, no boot, no post. I need to hit power buton for ~5sec and after that it sometimes hangs before booting OS.
Did you solve your problem ? Or you got new motherboard and how it works ?

sorry for my english, i can't understand everything so use easy words.


----------------
I think that something is wrong with my psu or graphics card. I have that problem on 6870 (connected to monitor by dvi->vga) with ga-990xa-ud3, but when i plug into it my old 8600gt there is everything ok. I restarted my computer many times and everything works perfect.


----------



## martstar (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello, got the same issue with a complete new motherboard, did anyone of you solve the issue, i use a AMD FX-4100, no post, no beep, only fans running, also tested with 2 different PSUs and 2 different Video Cards but nothing changes

SOLVED (for me at least)
The switches for Power/Reset on my Case have a malfunction, they are "on" by default, pressing them does not change anything, so get a multimeter an measure yourself...


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 29, 2011)

martstar said:


> Hello, got the same issue with a complete new motherboard, did anyone of you solve the issue, i use a AMD FX-4100, no post, no beep, only fans running, also tested with 2 different PSUs and 2 different Video Cards but nothing changes



Need system specs mate, 

I had to buy a cheapo AM3 processor to flash my BIOS before it would take FX, just spitballing though, everyone will ask for more info to help you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2011)

martstar said:


> Hello, got the same issue with a complete new motherboard, did anyone of you solve the issue, i use a AMD FX-4100, no post, no beep, only fans running, also tested with 2 different PSUs and 2 different Video Cards but nothing changes



Always take ESD precautions

remove power completely from the machine, take the motherboard out of the case, remove the CPU heatsink, remove the cpu and check for bent pins. Look at the motherboard for any burnt spots, look at the video cards and ram aswell. Reinsert the Cpu and Ram in Proper spots ensuring the components are keyed correctly. Insert the video card fully into the slot that is designated as PEG 16x or PCI Express 16x (normally the first big slot on motherboard). Reset the BIOS/CMOS using the jumper on the motherboard. Run the motherboard with Ram, CPU and heatsink and video card on a bench that is non conductive. Ensure Your Monitor is hooked up correctly to the power and your video card, and ensure the monitor is turned on (LEDs are normally Amber for off and Green for on). You may have to update the system bios. Worst case would be replacing system components.


----------



## MasterBarti (Dec 30, 2011)

hi, 
I solved my issue. To me it was to to weak power supply. I've try 550w from my friend and it works good. Then i bought a OCZ SXSII 600W. 
Now I have 955be @ 4,1GHz and 6870 (@975/1150) and it works perfectly.

btw. if someone is using Buldozer procesor, I read that bios update to f8 and f9 fix some compatibility issues.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Careful with OCZ Powersupplies they have been a hit and miss lately.


----------

